# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Calcolo valore quota snc in semplificata

## GIUDIPAOL

Buongiorno Colleghi, non so se è già capitato a qualcuno ma avrei bisogno di capire come calcolare il valore della quota di un socio di snc in contabilità semplificata. Stiamo procedendo alla cessione e vorrei capire che metodo utilizzate solitamente.
La società ha solamente debiti iva relativi al 2015 e debiti iva scaturenti dalla dichiarazione 2017. I due soci sono madre e figlio. Il figlio cede alla madre. 
Indicare il solo valore nominale li assoggetterebbe a controllo da parte dell'ADE?  
Snc costituita nel 2001:
Madre 10% di 10.000  di capitale sociale
figio 90% di 10.000  
Il metodo che vorrei utilizzare è quello del patrimonio netto
IMMOBIL. (MAT/IMM+CREDITI+DISP.LIQUIDE+MERCI) - FONDI AMMORTAMENTO - DEBITI DI VARIA NATURA= NETTO  
Grazie a tutti in anticipo

----------


## paolab

sono d'accordo sul metodo di calcolo..è quello....
in linea teorica, in una vendita "vera" a terzi, avresti aggiunto, se esiste, un valore di avviamento... Rimanenze di merce non ce ne sono?
mettere il valore nominale...? la gran parte delle volte nessuno dice niente... ci potresti provare, trattandosi peraltro di cessione da figlio a madre

----------


## GIUDIPAOL

Scusami in caso di donazione della quota, come impatterebbe tale donazione nella dichiarazione del donatario?
Hai avuto un caso simile?
Stiamo valutando una donazione, in quanto la società successivamente si scioglierà, ma non vorrei che tale soluzione sia più onerosa per chi riceve, essendo tale donazione soggetta a tassazione (?) rispetto alla cessione, magari al valore nominale senza l'emersione di plusvalori.  
consigli?

----------


## ver

> Scusami in caso di donazione della quota, come impatterebbe tale donazione nella dichiarazione del donatario?
> Hai avuto un caso simile?
> Stiamo valutando una donazione, in quanto la società successivamente si scioglierà, ma non vorrei che tale soluzione sia più onerosa per chi riceve, essendo tale donazione soggetta a tassazione (?) rispetto alla cessione, magari al valore nominale senza l'emersione di plusvalori.  
> consigli?

  la donazione da madre a figlio o da figlio a madre è esente sino a 1 mil euro se trattasi di prima donazione; altrimenti si sommano i valori delle precedenti donazioni e si si supera il milione di euro, viene tassata per l'eccedenza.
La donazione andrà riportata nella successione del donante quando si farà in quanto secondo la legislazione ad oggi vigente tutte le donazioni fatte in vita si cumulano ai fini delle franchigia per le imposte di donazione e di successione. L?unico aspetto cui porre attenzione è la revocabilità della donazione da parte degli eredi possibili e futuri del donante se fosse incapiente il patrimonio.

----------

